# Voopoo Argus GT



## Schuits (9/9/20)

I recently got myself one of these and thought I could contribute my feedback. 

This is a pretty sleek yet powerful kit, that fits nicely into my hand. While it may be called a pod system, it's more of a hybrid as the coils are replaceable and simply pop into the tank. The flavor and clouds are simply amazing.

My critique: 
While the tank has a magnetic connection that allows it to be swapped for another tank easily enough, I didn't see the benefit of this system, other than maybe if you quickly want to swap flavours.

The device drains batteries and liquid incredibly fast, and a coil has lasted me about a week (around 1000 puffs). The plastic mouthpiece can get hot with repeated drags. With the .15ohm pnp coil I got a fair amount of spit back, regardless of the wattage I set. I suspect it needs a thicker liquid than the 70/30 I've been using. I don't much care for the rubber port used to fill the e-liquid, it's a bit finicky and invariably gets a bit messy. I'm sure over time the tank will need to be replaced when the rubber wears down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 7 | Useful 2


----------



## NOOB (9/9/20)

Thanks for the info, quite informative. 

I think quite a few members on the forum have managed to get their hands on this device. Can anyone else provide info on their experience with this device and the tank? I've been quite interested in this since I first saw it.

@Dela Rey Steyn, I know you recently acquired one, what are your views on it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

I thoroughly enjoy mine! Has great power and flavour. Only had some leakage on the 0.2Ohm coil, none so far on the 1.5ohm coils. I use the magnetic base for exactly that, switching between flavours on the fly. I haven't had any spitback from the 0.15ohm coils, but they are thirsty indeed. But for the flavour i'm getting, it's a small price to pay. Already thinking of getting a second one. I love the form factor and size of the mod, it's comfortable to carry around.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (9/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I thoroughly enjoy mine! Has great power and flavour. Only had some leakage on the 0.2Ohm coil, none so far on the 1.5ohm coils. I use the magnetic base for exactly that, switching between flavours on the fly. I haven't had any spitback from the 0.15ohm coils, but they are thirsty indeed. But for the flavour i'm getting, it's a small price to pay. Already thinking of getting a second one. I love the form factor and size of the mod, it's comfortable to carry around.



Awesome!!! Glad you're enjoying it and thanks for the info. Like I said, I'm quite interested in this, but I've never actually used a "sub-ohm" style tank, so I have no idea what to expect. Something that bugs me about "sub-ohm" style tanks are the coils and the availability of those coils in the future. If online stores, or B&M stores can't find any stock of those coils or if they decide to stop stocking the coils then you're pretty much stuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

NOOB said:


> Awesome!!! Glad you're enjoying it and thanks for the info. Like I said, I'm quite interested in this, but I've never actually used a "sub-ohm" style tank, so I have no idea what to expect. Something that bugs me about "sub-ohm" style tanks are the coils and the availability of those coils in the future. If online stores, or B&M stores can't find any stock of those coils or if they decide to stop stocking the coils then you're pretty much stuck.


The beauty of the Argus GT is that you can use it with any regular tank as well!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## NOOB (9/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The beauty of the Argus GT is that you can use it with any regular tank as well!



This is true! Thanks swaer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

On special @ Throat Punch currently, R890!

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/all-new-stock/products/voopoo-argus-gt-160w-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## adriaanh (9/9/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn I am sure you saw this even cheaper here.

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...a/products/voopoo-rebuildable-pod-tank-24-rta

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn I am sure you saw this even cheaper here.
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...a/products/voopoo-rebuildable-pod-tank-24-rta



Hoping they still have stock on Saturday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/9/20)

Been running my GT for a couple of weeks now, it works brilliant with the PnP tank (smart mode and RBA mode). And having the option of sticking any tank on is good.

Love the form and the weight (or lack thereoff in this case)! Definitely a mod i'll be using until the screws fall out. Unless something else comes along that I fancy more, but for now it does what I need it to do.

Have also noticed that it drains the battery quicker than my Vapor Storm, my guess is because of the Gene Chip that is working overtime all the time it will just chow down on the power. For me the chip is trying to work too well though, it is overthinking it by trying to make adjustments for you all the time. Its different if you look at the DNA250C's replay mode, that is specific for the temp control wires. But when i put a RDA on I want to pick my watts and have some faster ramp-up, this mod is not the one to do it. It feels a bit underpowered when hitting 50watts compared to my other dual battery mods.

Works great with MTL tanks, have decided that is what I am going to run on it now. 

Would I suggest it to a new vaper just getting into external battery mods: yes I would!

Would I suggest it to someone that knows his way around vaping: yes I would, if their intent is to use it as an out and about setup or just want something they can stick in the top pocket or want some more battery life for their MTL's and dont want to carry extra batteries around.

For the PnP tank, I have one and the Mrs has 2 (the PnP tank and the Drag S). Love the coil options, ran all of them already. For her the 0.6Ω works perfect, for me the 0.15Ω is the best, but I tend to kill any stock coil in 3 to 5 days.... Adjustable airflow works great, the tip, although you cant put your own driptip on, works fine for DL but not so good when dialing the airflow down for MTL. (the V.Suit option will fix that up). 4.5ml juice capacity is a win win whichever way you look at it. So my PnP is on the shelve with some Coffee Cream in it for when I feel like a bit of warm and fuzzy downtime, but once I have burnt through that coil it is going back in the box (or on one of the Mrs' mods). Will keep it for when ever I go camping again just to have something sturdy by my side.

All in all it is brilliant in kit form. The chip does what it is designed to do. The Tank (and it's ratings) speaks for itself. The Mod works, but don't expect fireworks or that it will replace your Aegis/Vaporesso/etc dual battery mods...

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## BeaLea (9/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> On special @ Throat Punch currently, R890!
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/all-new-stock/products/voopoo-argus-gt-160w-starter-kit



Well well well... Isn't this just tempting? Thanks for the heads up. Have been looking at this since it launched.

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ruwaid (9/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn I am sure you saw this even cheaper here.
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...a/products/voopoo-rebuildable-pod-tank-24-rta


Even Cheaper at Vape King
https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-pnp-pod-tank-4.5ml-black.html

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TOXOT (9/9/20)

It's lightweight, powerful and smaller if we classify it with other dual battery mods. However this mod doesn't appeal to me because of limited TCR feature. I find it quite annoying not to include proper TCR system to the mod. 

I am an TC enthusiast, TC is beauty of vaping and future as well. If I were a manufacturer my first regulated device would be with TC mode only. I am talking about the mod that have very clear menu system to direct user to set parameters easily.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh (9/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Even Cheaper at Vape King
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-pnp-pod-tank-4.5ml-black.html


That's the pod tank, the one at throatpunch is a RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (9/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> That's the pod tank, the one at throatpunch is a RTA


Aww OK... Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (9/9/20)

TOXOT said:


> It's lightweight, powerful and smaller if we classify it with other dual battery mods. However this mod doesn't appeal to me because of limited TCR feature. I find it quite annoying not to include proper TCR system to the mod.
> 
> I am an TC enthusiast, TC is beauty of vaping and future as well. If I were a manufacturer my first regulated device would be with TC mode only. I am talking about the mod that have very clear menu system to direct user to set parameters easily.


It does have the TCR parameters that you can set 
In TC mode hold the + and - together and this menu comes up
As u can see TCR value here is 132. I can tell you I have played with this and it works really well. Right now the TC on this device works just as well as the TC on my DNA mod. Just for interest this TCR value of 132 is what I use for my SS 316 200 grit mesh running on my Zeus X Mesh RTA






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## TOXOT (9/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It does have the TCR parameters that you can set
> In TC mode hold the + and - together and this menu comes up
> As u can see TCR value here is 132
> 
> ...


I know, but this is just limited to certain unstable wires and with limited space to play around. This is not TCR, this is not what you would expect a mod with this calibre. I already communicated with support center of Voopoo, I wished to talk someone who has deep knowledge. Unfortunately I talked to someone like Robot, just repeated what I asked for.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (9/9/20)

TOXOT said:


> I know, but this is just limited to certain unstable wires and with limited space to play around. This is not TCR, this is not what you would expect a mod with this calibre. I already communicated with support center of Voopoo, I wished to talk someone who has deep knowledge. Unfortunately I talked to someone like Robot, just repeated what I asked for.


So what are you actually looking for 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TOXOT (9/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> So what are you actually looking for
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Everything beyond below feedback, especially bold section of it.
_hi,
Currently only SS/NI/TI options are available and Argus GT doesn't support customization via computer
*Coil coefficient could only be adjusted in allowance range, and wattage could be adjusted at the same time.*_


----------



## DougP (9/9/20)

TOXOT said:


> Everything beyond below feedback, especially bold section of it.
> _hi,
> Currently only SS/NI/TI options are available and Argus GT doesn't support customization via computer
> *Coil coefficient could only be adjusted in allowance range, and wattage could be adjusted at the same time.*_


Urm ... You can get the TCR value from the internet for almost all wire types then simply put that value into that field. Right now it sounds like you want, what ecribe is to the DNA chip, where you can use ecribe to communicate and customize your mod... Which is something most mods do not have other the DNA 

On that screen I posted you can set both TCR value (a vary wide range I might add) and wattage..
That is no different than what you can do now with most mods, the Vaspresso Gen as an example.
In essence once you have setup the TCR and wattage you should not need to change it...
To change the wattage mode and TCR values, on this mod chipset, is a lot easier than on most other chipsets 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TOXOT (9/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Urm ... You can get the TCR value from the internet for almost all wire types then simply put that value into that field. Right now it sounds like you want, what ecribe is to the DNA chip, where you can use ecribe to communicate and customize your mod... Which is something most mods do not have other the DNA
> 
> On that screen I posted you can set both TCR value (a vary wide range I might add) and wattage..
> That is no different than what you can do now with most mods, the Vaspresso Gen as an example.
> ...


Dicodes does it, simple mods with arctic fox compatible does it, yihi does it. You know joyetech, wismec, eleaf products from 2015 can do it with arctic fox or I call it as tiny dna. 
I am not sure if I articulate well my concern, I had drag 2 and I remember how it fires in wattage mode. Without wide TCR we can't talk about TC function, I used Stealthvape and Zivipf Nife30 wires only for TCR because I believe only with these and Ni200 can give precise TC performance but not not easy to deal with Ni200. Because of softness of material, ohm problems etc., it is just headache. I am also very much angry with manufacturers that they don't drive vapers to the right direction but compete on stupid areas. Vaping is not just firing and inhaling, if any user start to understand how much TC vaping can contribute their health, joy and any good things you may think of, nobody would use Wattage mode apart from cloud chaser.


----------



## DougP (9/9/20)

TOXOT said:


> Dicodes does it, simple mods with arctic fox compatible does it, yihi does it. You know joyetech, wismec, eleaf products from 2015 can do it with arctic fox or I call it as tiny dna.
> I am not sure if I articulate well my concern, I had drag 2 and I remember how it fires in wattage mode. Without wide TCR we can't talk about TC function, I used Stealthvape and Zivipf Nife30 wires only for TCR because I believe only with these and Ni200 can give precise TC performance but not not easy to deal with Ni200. Because of softness of material, ohm problems etc., it is just headache. I am also very much angry with manufacturers that they don't drive vapers to the right direction but compete on stupid areas. Vaping is not just firing and inhaling, if any user start to understand how much TC vaping can contribute their health, joy and any good things you may think of, nobody would use Wattage mode apart from cloud chaser.


Okay I shall step back from this one... Right now if you know how to use TC, as you do, and here I would also like to include myself, then this mod performs exceptionally well. I have the DNA, yihi and other devices and I can tell you this. 
I bought this mod today and in a few seconds I have it performing better than my dna and yihi in TC mode and this running on the vandy vape SS 316 200 grit mesh in a Zeus mesh RTA. 
I had to set my TCR value to 132 which is way beyond the value of 092 for SS 316L but that is because it is a mesh mat strip 
I actually hit my perfect TC sweet spot on this mod, for this mesh, in a couple of minutes of fiddling, versus the hours I spent on ecribe with my DNA and also on my yihi sx class mod 
Anyway I see your point. 
That said to get TC working properly takes a good understanding of TC fundementals and lots of trial and error as each mod (chipset) differs. 

I still dont understand your comment of "wide tcr range" as on this mod you can set a very wide range value for the TCR value 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (9/9/20)

Also cheap here 

https://severusvape.co.za/collections/sale/products/voopoo-argus-gt-160w-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (9/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Okay I shall step back from this one... Right now if you know how to use TC, as you do, and here I would also like to include myself, then this mod performs exceptionally well. I have the DNA, yihi and other devices and I can tell you this.
> I bought this mod today and in a few seconds I have it performing better than my dna and yihi in TC mode and this running on the vandy vape SS 316 200 grit mesh in a Zeus mesh RTA.
> I had to set my TCR value to 132 which is way beyond the value of 092 for SS 316L but that is because it is a mesh mat strip
> I actually hit my perfect TC sweet spot on this mod, for this mesh, in a couple of minutes of fiddling, versus the hours I spent on ecribe with my DNA and also on my yihi sx class mod
> ...



I have no idea what just happened!! 

I have been vaping for about two years now, exclusively so for the past 10 months, and I have only ever used Wattage modes on all my devices. I am sure TC/TCR (not sure about the differences, if there are any) has its benefits for those that use it, but I have never felt the need for explore this mode. I enjoy the fact that I can slap some batteries in a mod, put my atty on, select my desired wattage and just vape away. If the draw feels to hot, I decrease the wattage and if the is too cool, I increase the wattage, until I find the sweet spot between flavour and the "heat" of the draw. Once I've found the wattage I prefer on a specific mod/atty, I stick to it and I don't have to mess around with it again. 
So suffice to say, I have absolutely no idea what the gist of this conversation was.

From what I've seen online in forums like this one and on quite a few Youtube channels, TC/TCR is not AS widely used as it was in previous years, again, I've never used TC/TCR so I wouldn't know. This of course, is not say that people do not use this mode any more, but I think a lot of people enjoy the ease of just straight up Wattage mode. Each to their own and for me, right now, I'll stick to what I know. 

Thanks for the info on the TC/TCR capabilities on the Argus GT, I think those that prefer TC/TCR to wattage mode will most definitely have found the information you provided helpful and insightful. 

Nostrovia

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/20)

I maintain that the Gene chip is probably (excuse the pun) bang for buck. Years later and My DRAG V1s still hit like trains!  

I really find myself wanting an Argus GT kit (for my Destiny RTA) but can't justify the purchase considering I've just bought a DRAG X and DRAG X.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (10/9/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I maintain that the Gene chip is probably (excuse the pun) bang for buck. Years later and My DRAG V1s still hit like trains!
> 
> I really find myself wanting an Argus GT kit (for my Destiny RTA) but can't justify the purchase considering I've just bought a DRAG X and DRAG X.


I second that 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/20)

May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger



I fully support your statement fine Sir!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger



My main negative would be: I don't have two! (yet....)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (10/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger


The big negetive is... Buy one and you will want to buy a second one and then a third one because each of these colors are stunning when you see them in real life 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (10/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My main negative would be: I don't have two! (yet....)


Just like I said above ... I got the red/black combo and now I want the blue one 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just like I said below... I got the red/black combo and now I want the blue one
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I need that Dark Blue denim one in my life right now, for my incoming Expromizer v4

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/20)

@Throat Punch , if all goes well, I'll be sending my order this weekend. Else, end of the month, either way, you have the best pricing in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schuits (11/9/20)

Oh, for those that go shopping. VapeKing as the kit for R950.

I burnt though my 2 kit coils already. So I stuck my old Smok Big Baby beast tank with TFV8 coils on the mod. To be honest the Pnp coils deliver better flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger


Yes not that i noticed at the wattage's i vape at but according to those who have the equipment to get Data over 100w it's underpowered and doesn't come close to the claimed 160w top wattage for some reason plus i like the Gene Chip and on it's release was impressive with firing speed and instant ramp up but i don't know if they have tamed it or it just hasn't advanced because most devices i test fire just as quick, sometimes with even more impressive ramp up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes not that i noticed at the wattage's i vape at but according to those who have the equipment to get Data over 100w it's underpowered and doesn't come close to the claimed 160w top wattage for some reason plus i like the Gene Chip and on it's release was impressive with firing speed and instant ramp up but i don't know if they have tamed it or it just hasn't advanced because most devices i test fire just as quick, sometimes with even more impressive ramp up!


160 Watts!!!! I vape at +/- 16W 90% of the time

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 160 Watts!!!! I vape at +/- 16W 90% of the time



Just Read: "Plenty of MTL Battery Life" I get more than 2 days on MTL vaping, just under 2 days if i'm vaping 25W, and i vape constantly, like rarely spend more than 10minutes without having a toot, or two, or three, or.... you get the gist of it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 160 Watts!!!! I vape at +/- 16W 90% of the time


Agree it doesn't affect me either but you did ask for something negative and the fact the device is underpowered means it's not actually statistically that great a device especially as 160w isn't the normal 220W many manufacturers claim for dual 18650 devices, a 160w dual battery device shouldn't be underpowered!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Agree it doesn't affect me either but you did ask for something negative and the fact the device is underpowered means it's not actually statistically that great a device especially as 160w isn't the normal 220W many manufacturers claim for dual 18650 devices, a 160w dual battery device shouldn't be underpowered!


I think it's a better kit than device as it suits the Adapt PnP well but judging it as a device on it's own merits it has other cons including only allowing for 24mm tanks before getting overhang, i don't think they thought of the device independently but it was designed with use with the Adapt PnP in mind!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/20)

On a more serious note. It’s such a gorgeous device especially the denim blue one... I’m literally drooling when I see it. But I’ll wait for the single battery model.... I’ll try

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> On a more serious note. It’s such a gorgeous device especially the denim blue one... I’m literally drooling when I see it. But I’ll wait for the single battery model.... I’ll try


Ja, please don't buy the denim blue one, they need to have stock when i buy one....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> On a more serious note. It’s such a gorgeous device especially the denim blue one... I’m literally drooling when I see it. But I’ll wait for the single battery model.... I’ll try


Temptation!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (11/9/20)

Look at the packaging!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Temptation!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Look at the packaging!!!




The Packaging is 1st class IMHO!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/9/20)

Function this, function that. All I know is that it's damn beautiful, hence having two!!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Function this, function that. All I know is that it's damn beautiful, hence having two!!
> 
> View attachment 207127


Yup, that blue one has my name on it!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> On a more serious note. It’s such a gorgeous device especially the denim blue one... I’m literally drooling when I see it. But I’ll wait for the single battery model.... I’ll try



The single battery model is already out; it's called the Drag X, I have one and I love it to bits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/20)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/20)

VooPoo RTA Pod Tank! I'm a bit disappointed that I can't use any of my Siam Drip tips but the propriety drip tip is quite comfortable. Using one of my normal Fisher Aliens I actually had to reduce the wattage from 28 to 24 Watts. They did a nice job with the RTA but I doubt very much it will get a lot of usage due to the limited juice capacity and the rate it goes down at. And their coils are ready good that comes with the normal tank. And being a dual 18650 Mod the Argus GT may be a good option on the boat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## AKS (11/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 207151
> View attachment 207152
> View attachment 207153
> View attachment 207154


Mr Fisher,for a second there I thought the mod had a severed finger inside.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ePiPhAnY (12/9/20)

The flavour from the RTA is amazing. I got a silver and a black one before they sold out and they both look gorgeous on the Argus.

The 2ml capacity is a little disappointing as the RTA is a juice guzzler but you can also use it as a dripper.

I'm loving the Argus so much I am going to have to add a dark blue one to my collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (12/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> VooPoo RTA Pod Tank! I'm a bit disappointed that I can't use any of my Siam Drip tips but the propriety drip tip is quite comfortable. Using one of my normal Fisher Aliens I actually had to reduce the wattage from 28 to 24 Watts. They did a nice job with the RTA but I doubt very much it will get a lot of usage due to the limited juice capacity and the rate it goes down at. And their coils are ready good that comes with the normal tank. And being a dual 18650 Mod the Argus GT may be a good option on the boat!
> View attachment 207156
> View attachment 207157


No rush, at your convenience of course but at some point would it be possible to post some photos of the deck! It looks nice from the outside just not so sure about the drip-tip, it looks a bit too low profile for my liking but might be deceiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/20)

Timwis said:


> No rush, at your convenience of course but at some point would it be possible to post some photos of the deck! It looks nice from the outside just not so sure about the drip-tip, it looks a bit too low profile for my liking but might be deceiving!



Will do... the deck is nice and you are 100% on the button with the drip tip... why they do these low profile tips I don't know... at the end of the day although the flavour is quite good for a pod system the lack of juice capacity and the drip tip will not make this a favourite... but for what it is I can say good job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (12/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... the deck is nice and you are 100% on the button with the drip tip... why they do these low profile tips I don't know... at the end of the day although the flavour is quite good for a pod system the lack of juice capacity and the drip tip will not make this a favourite... but for what it is I can say good job.


I really just don't understand with pretty much any design why unless a MTL (then just a 510 fitting) it isn't made with a standard 810 fitting with a supplied 510 adaptor, then people can just fit what they like, it just seems too much like common sense for manufacturers to fathom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Crazyj (12/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/20)

Timwis said:


> No rush, at your convenience of course but at some point would it be possible to post some photos of the deck! It looks nice from the outside just not so sure about the drip-tip, it looks a bit too low profile for my liking but might be deceiving!



Here we go @Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go @Timwis
> View attachment 207287
> View attachment 207288


That looks like a breeze to build on

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (13/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go @Timwis
> View attachment 207287
> View attachment 207288


Cheers! Plenty of space, floating deck style in regard wicking and looking at the airflow outlet below the coil very much semi restricted DL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Cheers! Plenty of space, floating deck style in regard wicking and looking at the airflow outlet below the coil very much semi restricted DL?



Not so restricted which is nice... for me anyway! But with the juice capacity and proprietary drip tip it won't get too much air time... the commercial coil option works just fine and the flavour is good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (13/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not so restricted which is nice... for me anyway! But with the juice capacity and proprietary drip tip it won't get too much air time... the commercial coil option works just fine and the flavour is good!


Sounds completely different to the Soulmate VXV option which opens the Drag X up for those that like more restriction, can even MTL! horses for courses, options to please most!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (14/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> May someone say something negative about this thing before I lose control and pull the trigger


Agree! I found myself reading this thread at 1am this morning and battling to sleep thereafter cos it was something like this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## AKS (15/9/20)

Okay,mod feels great in the hand,and flavour is really good with coils supplied. 

Only gripe I reckon is the part that frames the cushioned section.


It looks like metal and looks good,but alas,it is painted plastic. It’ll scratch very easily,especially because it is the widest part of the mod.



If it were metal,it would have been great in my opinion.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

And why that paint splatter  Looks like someone sneezed on the mod without using a flexed elbow.
That denim tho

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (15/9/20)

AKS said:


> Okay,mod feels great in the hand,and flavour is really good with coils supplied.
> 
> Only gripe I reckon is the part that frames the cushioned section.
> View attachment 207547
> ...


Just saw this one for sale online.....


Kind of illustrates what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Akil (15/9/20)

AKS said:


> Okay,mod feels great in the hand,and flavour is really good with coils supplied.
> 
> Only gripe I reckon is the part that frames the cushioned section.
> View attachment 207547
> ...


If that frame was made out of some sort of metal, would it not add weight (and cost) to the mod?
My understanding is that this mod was designed to be light in weight and on the pocket

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AKS (15/9/20)

Akil said:


> If that frame was made out of some sort of metal, would it not add weight (and cost) to the mod?
> My understanding is that this mod was designed to be light in weight and on the pocket


I think the weight difference if it were aluminium or another lightweight alloy would have been negligible,its a thin component. Not much body to it at all.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (15/9/20)

Just to add Voopoo is launching another device, The Drag Max with same Gene chip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Just to add Voopoo is launching another device, The Drag Max with same Gene chip


Saw it on their FB page, looks like a dual battery Drag X basically.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (15/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Saw it on their FB page, looks like a dual battery Drag X basically.


It looks better than the GT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> It looks better than the GT









It looks very nice. But personally, i prefer the look of the Argus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

it seems they are launching a new chipset as well for the Drag Max!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (15/9/20)

I just couldn't resist.
Argus GT's with Zeus X Mesh RTA's
Dam this is sexy as f#*k








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/20)

One mod I would like to try, or the new one. But I think both will be winners. Also still have to get the rba, hope work comes in for Christmas, and the 2 ml may run out fast, but it’s not a train smash. Pity it’s not a 5 ml one, but that deck reminds me of my Nano engine so should be a breeze to build on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (2/10/20)

Room Fogger said:


> One mod I would like to try, or the new one. But I think both will be winners. Also still have to get the rba, hope work comes in for Christmas, and the 2 ml may run out fast, but it’s not a train smash. Pity it’s not a 5 ml one, but that deck reminds me of my Nano engine so should be a breeze to build on.



It really is a breeze to coil and wick; I don't think it's possible to get it wrong. Two major drawbacks work hand in hand to make it really really annoying; the 2ml capacity and the refilling port (it's extremely small and overflows easily). 

I do like the way how it fits on my Drag X and works really well as a travel setup. I do wish it came in black/anthracite though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (3/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It looks very nice. But personally, i prefer the look of the Argus


I won't lie it does look great but this a big pod mod, no 510 on this thing unless you buy one of those adapters

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 3


----------



## fbb1964 (3/1/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Agree! I found myself reading this thread at 1am this morning and battling to sleep thereafter cos it was something like this:
> 
> View attachment 207387


I so agree with this post!!  this happened after I read this post. Zeus sub ohm is my fav tank but I wanted to use it on a dual battery mod. Scratched around in my stash for a dual battery mod this morning and am now using the vaptio capt'n with a Zeus sub ohm tank. Lotsa juice great flavour and long battery life. For now it's ok. Ive tried an old wismec predator (it's old workhorse) aegis max (nice mod but kills single battery fast) and aegis legend (nice dual battery mod but it's huge) 
So I had to scratch where its not itching and bought the argus gt kit in red on special at aliexpress. AUD 51 incl shipping. That's ZAR 588. I'm not that fussed about the pnp tank I prefer the Zeus sub ohm but will try it in time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/21)

fbb1964 said:


> I so agree with this post!!  this happened after I read this post. Zeus sub ohm is my fav tank but I wanted to use it on a dual battery mod. Scratched around in my stash for a dual battery mod this morning and am now using the vaptio capt'n with a Zeus sub ohm tank. Lotsa juice great flavour and long battery life. For now it's ok. Ive tried an old wismec predator (it's old workhorse) aegis max (nice mod but kills single battery fast) and aegis legend (nice dual battery mod but it's huge)
> So I had to scratch where its not itching and bought the argus gt kit in red on special at aliexpress. AUD 51 incl shipping. That's ZAR 588. I'm not that fussed about the pnp tank I prefer the Zeus sub ohm but will try it in time.


I'm not into subohm tanks either but I tried the PnP coils since they came with the kit and I must say I was most impressed with the flavour and the longevity of those coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm not into subohm tanks either but I tried the PnP coils since they came with the kit and I must say I was most impressed with the flavour and the longevity of those coils


Have you tried Freemax coils? I need a comparison.
Anyone for that matter that can compare the two would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/21)

The other thing is. Most people I've asked about this mod says, "for what it is, it's ok" a little confusing to me. I don't know if it's just me, or them that couldn't elaborate further.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Have you tried Freemax coils? I need a comparison.
> Anyone for that matter that can compare the two would be appreciated.


Both are great coils, the Freemax coils are great imho depending on the flavour profile and which type of tank specific one you are using, and the longevity is amazing. Maybe a bit longer lifespan on the Freemax side and a slight edge in flavour as well imo. And never had one leak on them, and the cotton no taste from the first draw. They are more aimed at DL if you ask me.

The Voopoo coils are equally great and you have a bit of a bigger variety when it comes to choice and resistance, and inter compatibility between devices, a major plus in my eyes. Some of the higher resistance coils do have a slight tendency to “leak”, but I think it is because they wick so well, wipe the nose and tail once a day and your fine. Also gives you the choice between a full DL, restricted DL or MTL type draw.

It a toss up between the two and in the end personal preference and vaping style will dictate which one you choose. Availability locally is a bit better with the Voopoo range, so that is also a consideration.

Disclaimer, I have not tried the device being discussed and the opinion regarding the coils are from my own experience using both, on a semi regular basis.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Have you tried Freemax coils? I need a comparison.
> Anyone for that matter that can compare the two would be appreciated.


The Freemax coils edge it for flavour and kick ass when it comes to longevity, the PnP coils are very good though apart from can be leaky!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/1/21)

Resistance said:


> The other thing is. Most people I've asked about this mod says, "for what it is, it's ok" a little confusing to me. I don't know if it's just me, or them that couldn't elaborate further.



It is a great mod, light, sturdy, daily beater. If you want to get it to replace your Vapor Storm Puma 200w or your Vaporesso Gen, then it wont be for you, unless you are wanting to take a step backwards on performance. It was designed for the PnP tank and coils, and it works great with the PnP tank and coils in Smart Mode. Once you start tinkering in RBA or TC mode with your own/other tank on top (stock coil/RDA/RTA/RDTA/Etc) you will notice a drop in performance from what you had before (if you had a more powerful device before).

Does this make it a bad device? Not at all, I loved mine, but my Mrs loved it more so she is using it now. She does not go over 30W in any case and for her it works perfect for what she needs and wants out of it. For me running a 0.25Ω at 50W, it just does not hit as hard as what I already have on the desk. 

Would I suggest it for anyone wanting to take a step up from pods and single battery mods? For sure!!!! You will love it just for its looks, feel and simplicity. 

It is a No-mess-no-fuss Kit. Frankly, everyone should try it, some will hate it, some will love it and some will go to bed holding on to it under their pillows while having nightmares about those that binned it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Both are great coils, the Freemax coils are great imho depending on the flavour profile and which type of tank specific one you are using, and the longevity is amazing. Maybe a bit longer lifespan on the Freemax side and a slight edge in flavour as well imo. And never had one leak on them, and the cotton no taste from the first draw. They are more aimed at DL if you ask me.
> 
> The Voopoo coils are equally great and you have a bit of a bigger variety when it comes to choice and resistance, and inter compatibility between devices, a major plus in my eyes. Some of the higher resistance coils do have a slight tendency to “leak”, but I think it is because they wick so well, wipe the nose and tail once a day and your fine. Also gives you the choice between a full DL, restricted DL or MTL type draw.
> 
> ...





Timwis said:


> The Freemax coils edge it for flavour and kick ass when it comes to longevity, the PnP coils are very good though apart from can be leaky!





DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is a great mod, light, sturdy, daily beater. If you want to get it to replace your Vapor Storm Puma 200w or your Vaporesso Gen, then it wont be for you, unless you are wanting to take a step backwards on performance. It was designed for the PnP tank and coils, and it works great with the PnP tank and coils in Smart Mode. Once you start tinkering in RBA or TC mode with your own/other tank on top (stock coil/RDA/RTA/RDTA/Etc) you will notice a drop in performance from what you had before (if you had a more powerful device before).
> 
> Does this make it a bad device? Not at all, I loved mine, but my Mrs loved it more so she is using it now. She does not go over 30W in any case and for her it works perfect for what she needs and wants out of it. For me running a 0.25Ω at 50W, it just does not hit as hard as what I already have on the desk.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the replies. It all makes sense to me now. What I get from this is it will be better suited as an MTL driver like how @Dela Rey Steyn is using it. And maybe as a backup for the DL vaper and most suited to its original pod mod form.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Thanks for the replies. It all makes sense to me now. What I get from this is it will be better suited as an MTL driver like how @Dela Rey Steyn is using it. And maybe as a backup for the DL vaper and most suited to its original pod mod form.



That sums it up quite perfectly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (3/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Thanks for the replies. It all makes sense to me now. What I get from this is it will be better suited as an MTL driver like how @Dela Rey Steyn is using it. And maybe as a backup for the DL vaper and most suited to its original pod mod form.


Yeah MTL or modest RDL and it works great, i personally use the VXV Soulmate RDTA PnP Pod which slips into the Adapt adaptor but uses it's own independent adjustable airflow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah MTL or modest RDL and it works great, i personally use the VXV Soulmate RDTA PnP Pod which slips into the Adapt adaptor but uses it's own independent adjustable airflow!


I have tried the Soulmate, great option and flavour but no go for my mouth.  I have the Voopoo rba one, only problem is 2 ml in dL you spend a lot of time refilling, but flavour is exceptional,  where’s the 5 ml version, nudge nudge wink wink, and waiting for a August’s draw with a more rta type top to try once it’s taken it’s trip around the sun via slow boat, kids Christmas present to me, they should have ordered earlier

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (3/1/21)

Room Fogger said:


> I have tried the Soulmate, great option and flavour but no go for my mouth.  I have the Voopoo rba one, only problem is 2 ml in dL you spend a lot of time refilling, but flavour is exceptional,  where’s the 5 ml version, nudge nudge wink wink, and waiting for a August’s draw with a more rta type top to try once it’s taken it’s trip around the sun via slow boat, kids Christmas present to me, they should have ordered earlier


Not tried the Voopoo rebuildable pod! like the MTL PnP pod seems a generous 2ml and not having leaking issues with the MTL coil head which i do get with most Voopoo PnP coils!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (4/1/21)

Great info on the pnp and freemax tanks/coils much appreciated. The reason I prefer the Zeus sub ohm tank is the top air flow design. Yes your limited on the range of stock coils to use on it. It's the first stock coil tank I've ever used that truly does not leak. Nada it always stays dry. My preference is to go for top air flow tanks now when I review and buy any tank. Just a personal preference from experience nothing more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (19/1/21)

DougP said:


> I just couldn't resist.
> Argus GT's with Zeus X Mesh RTA's
> Dam this is sexy as f#*k
> 
> ...


I agree this is one mod that warrants buying a second one. I received the red one and paired it with a red zeus. Ordered a second one in carbon fibre to pair with black, red or rainbow zeus i have. Had a bit of dramas upgrading the firmware but got it done eventually. Connection dramas. New version is much better. Tossed up about buying the new drag 3 but will give it some time before i decide in future. This can easily be my much liked goto mod and tank combo for a long time..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## dombank (19/1/21)

Severely underpowered device IMO - 110W feels like 90W 
Same as the Gen/S
However anything less than 80W is pretty accurate
Obviously designed for the pod system 
It's beautiful but should not be advertised as a 160W Mod
Should have been a 120W mod for accuracy and battery-life reasons

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/21)

I can count on one hand the people that I know that vapes above 80Watts. I still love my GT's and they'll stay in rotation until the day they die on me. Nice form factor, good ergonomics, very nice look, light as a feather, and performs perfectly well for my range of vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can count on one hand the people that I know that vapes above 80Watts. I still love my GT's and they'll stay in rotation until the day they die on me. Nice form factor, good ergonomics, very nice look, light as a feather, and performs perfectly well for my range of vaping.



Couldn't agree more. Got a second hand one as a backup for the wife but I have fell in love with it. Considering getting another one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Great info on the pnp and freemax tanks/coils much appreciated. The reason I prefer the Zeus sub ohm tank is the top air flow design. Yes your limited on the range of stock coils to use on it. It's the first stock coil tank I've ever used that truly does not leak. Nada it always stays dry. My preference is to go for top air flow tanks now when I review and buy any tank. Just a personal preference from experience nothing more.


I can personally tell you from experience. None of the Freemax coils I used leaked. There isn't even condensation in their pod systems I have, but I'm not here to persuade you to change your mind. I'm here to tell you if you ever decide to try something different then give Freemax a try.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/1/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Great info on the pnp and freemax tanks/coils much appreciated. The reason I prefer the Zeus sub ohm tank is the top air flow design. Yes your limited on the range of stock coils to use on it. It's the first stock coil tank I've ever used that truly does not leak. Nada it always stays dry. My preference is to go for top air flow tanks now when I review and buy any tank. Just a personal preference from experience nothing more.



My VooPoo PnP tank (with the 0.15ohm coil) does not leak! A slight bit of condensation (less so than normal) but it has not leaked at all. Combine that with the flavour you get from that coil and it makes me reconsider staying in the rebuildable game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (20/1/21)

Another interesting feature of the Argus gt mod is how the smart mode works. I've been vaping the z1 mesh 0.4 ohm stock coils in the Zeus sub ohm tank at 60w in previous mods in smart mode. I used aegis max and vaptio capt'n mods before. The manufacturer recommended wattage for these z1 mesh coils are 60 to 70 watt. In the Argus gt mod in smart mode the mod calculates 35w as the recommended wattage. If I try and go over 40w the mod informs me nogo that the max wattage is reached and will not go over 40w as a safety feature. Funny enough at 40w I still get great flavour and better battery usage than in the 60w I used in previous mods I used. I know in TC mode or rba mode I could probably go over 40w but I haven't even tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SeekerZA (21/1/21)

Switched from a single battery mod to this, using single coil RTA on it ( RBA mode at 35watts ). Battery's now last and it just feels great in the hand ( light as well ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

dombank said:


> Severely underpowered device IMO - 110W feels like 90W
> Same as the Gen/S
> However anything less than 80W is pretty accurate
> Obviously designed for the pod system
> ...


Dude. Take a look at the much older Smoant Naboo and the more recent Freemax Maxus 200. The kick your looking for might hide somewhere there. If not... The search continues.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

